# Flags and Funnels



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Those interested in old flag and funnels and who are familiar with the 1912 LLoyd's Book uploaded by Mystic Seaport may want to investigate another, older, set, digitized by Google.
Published in 1883 and titled "Flags National and Mercantile", it illustrates 360 house flags of shipping companies of that time. A funnel is included for those owning steamships.
1883:
http://tinyurl.com/59bw6h
1912:
http://www.mysticseaport.org/library/initiative/ImPage.cfm?BibID=11061&ChapterId=1


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bruce, Do you have to sign in ?? Any monetary obligations etc. R58


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi R58:
They come with no financial obligations attached. No sign up, either---
I did notice, on the Google volume, if you click on "About this book" at the top left of the page, there is an option to download it to your hard drive as a PDF File.(also no charge).

Bruce


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bruce many thanks R58


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

I have tried the http://tinyurl.com/59bw6h and cannot get connected, additional info would be appreciated
Seemore


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Apparently my Zone Alarm reckons that one is a known Spy ware site, Seemore.
Won't let me access it.

Kris


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

That surprises me, Kris as it's a Google Books site.
Seemore, here is the original URL-I had trouble loading it the first time around and chose to use the Tiny URL site for conversion to something smaller.

http://books.google.com/books?id=FV...sig=b9-r2A9jJrfmSZEet5Wq3EpMXO4&hl=en#PPP1,M1

It appears to be OK now.
Bruce


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for that, Bruce. (Thumb)
It's probably the tinyurl site and nothing to do with Google.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

It's probably the tinyurl site and nothing to do with Google (Quote)

Good point made, Kris. It's too easy to spread nastiness by using some of these freebies found on the web, especially on a site like this where some have no spyware or virus protection.
Better safe.........

Bruce


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a large Flags and Funnels sheet with 285 British companies on it.
Published by Journal of Commerce in 1936.
Anybody with queries please ask.
Stan


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

many thanks to Kris and Bruce for the valuable info many thanks much appreciate. 11:01am still having problems to access the book Flags National Mercantile 
Seemore


----------

